# Sight Fsihing Jacksonville day number 2



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)

That's exactly why I chose a ShadowCast, to get close to the fish! Congrats on a great catch day, I wish you many more...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice reds!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks man you too if you rocking the shadow cast your bound to catch some fish they got some good fish mojo


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Keep hoping to see a shadowcast in person, you fish the clapboard area much?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

A little bit but honestly Clapboard creek, sisters, borwns creek and pablo creek are over fished. Go and fish the right spots in Palm Valley and it is not uncommon to sight fish over 50 redfish in one day.


----------

